# Craftsman 109.21270 refurbish



## Catvilledoorman (Apr 17, 2022)

Hello, world!
I just pulled out this little bench lathe that I have been hauling around for years. Have found the original manual, (all 6 pages!), which does have fantastic drawings and is a big help for disassembly, but it seems to be silent regarding maintenance, other than "oil before each use with 20 weight oil"
In reassembly I know to lube shafts, ways, bushings etc. but what about the planetary gears? When I pulled the pully/gear assembly apart, there was a black, smeary crud everywhere. I couldn't tell if it was dried oil plus zinc casting/bronze bushing dust....looked kind of like graphite grease, but in a 1949 machine I kind of doubted that.

Any thoughts? I know the gears are not sealed from the environment, so would be leery of, say, white lithium grease, but... " "/? 

I'm completely new here, so I hope this post is clear and in the right forum space!

Thanks for reading.

Rod


----------



## Aaron_W (Apr 18, 2022)

Yeah, the manual is pretty vague, I'd just clean it up well and then stick with a non-detergent 20 or 30w oil.

It is not uncommon to find a prior owner has used grease on gears, but most people recommend sticking with oil on gears unless sealed. Grease can hold small chips and over time will end up causing wear instead of lubricating.


----------



## markba633csi (Apr 18, 2022)

The black smeary stuff is probably zamak residue from the alloy gears, it should clean up with mineral spirits or Gunk
Zamak alloy was used on some small lathes for gears and other parts
-M


----------



## Catvilledoorman (Apr 18, 2022)

markba633csi said:


> The black smeary stuff is probably zamak residue from the alloy gears, it should clean up with mineral spirits or Gunk
> Zamak alloy was used on some small lathes for gears and other parts
> -M


Thank you- it's what I figured, and had no trouble cleaning it up with naptha, so no lube, or just oil those gears?


----------



## Catvilledoorman (Apr 18, 2022)

Aaron_W said:


> Yeah, the manual is pretty vague, I'd just clean it up well and then stick with a non-detergent 20 or 30w oil.
> 
> It is not uncommon to find a prior owner has used grease on gears, but most people recommend sticking with oil on gears unless sealed. Grease can hold small chips and over time will end up causing wear instead of lubricating.


Yup, what I was guessing, good to know. Thanks! Maybe the lesson here is: If it ain't in the manual, don't do it!!


----------



## markba633csi (Apr 18, 2022)

Naphtha does make a good cleaning solvent- I like it too.  Walmart has/had a generic that was cheaper than Coleman fuel


----------

